# What do you eat most often?



## Dalia (Jun 6, 2019)

Me, it's chicken salad


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 6, 2019)

Pecan smoked Jerk Chicken.
The dark coloring is the Jerk seasoning under the skin.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 6, 2019)

Food in general...Hambugulars, hotdogs(kosher), Pork chops, cheekin(Okie variation)


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 6, 2019)

Rice. Far and away..rice.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2019)

Cereal.  I have a bowl of cereal for breakfast nearly every day, and have done so for decades.


----------



## Third Party (Jun 6, 2019)

Salad


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2019)

Chicken, Eggs and Turkey. Red meat not so much anymore but still love a good steak or prime rib every once in awhile.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 6, 2019)

My favorite sandwich meat is the Land O Frost oven roasted turkey.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2019)

The still beating hearts of my enemies.


----------



## konradv (Jun 6, 2019)

Anything with red sauce.  I think I was Italian in a previous lifetime.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2019)

konradv said:


> Anything with red sauce.  I think I was Italian in a previous lifetime.





 Then it could not have been a previous life anytime before 1492.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 8, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Me, it's chicken salad



I buy a package of skinless boneless chicken breasts and a bottle of Kraft Zesty Italian salad dressing and dump them both into a big ziplock bag and put it in the fridge.  Most nights I grill a chicken breast for supper.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 8, 2019)

Swiss cheese


----------



## Vastator (Jun 8, 2019)

Salmon.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Me, it's chicken salad
> ...





Most nights?


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Yes.   Probably 4 or 5 on average.  The other nights I usually have grilled fish.  Once in awhile a lean piece of steak.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 8, 2019)

When I lived in the Chicago area I ate non stop Italian beef sandwiches, french fries and a Coke.

Now it's whatever and just for energy


----------



## Camp (Jun 8, 2019)

Olives. My snack of choice. Have them every day.


----------



## Camp (Jun 8, 2019)

bear513 said:


> When I lived in the Chicago area I ate non stop Italian beef sandwiches, french fries and a Coke.
> 
> Now it's whatever and just for energy


I have never found Italian beef sandwiches anywhere like the ones in Chicago.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 8, 2019)

Camp said:


> Olives. My snack of choice. Have them every day.


I like the pitted green olives with the jalapeno slice inside.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 8, 2019)

Cereal.


----------



## Camp (Jun 8, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Olives. My snack of choice. Have them every day.
> ...


I like all kinds, but paying attention to sodium content limits my selections. I found organic Kalamata from California for a low sell out price and stocked up.  $1.88 for a 6 oz. jar.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Diver Diva said:
> ...




Doesn’t get boring?


----------



## deannalw (Jun 8, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Me, it's chicken salad




Crow. 

I'm wrong a lot.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Usually I'm so hungry it doesn't matter LOL.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 8, 2019)

LIke several here.... cereal. It is the only thing I eat most everyday. 
Except for Sunday when Bonz makes me pancakes


----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2019)

Chips. 

I could give up everything - booze, fat food, etc. But I couldn’t give up potato chips.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Chips.
> 
> I could give up everything - booze, fat food, etc. But I couldn’t give up potato chips.


 I like lightly salted chips from a Kroger brand. Only chips I can hack.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> LIke several here.... cereal. It is the only thing I eat most everyday.
> Except for Sunday when Bonz makes me pancakes




I haven’t eaten cereal in about 30 years.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> Chips.
> 
> I could give up everything - booze, fat food, etc. But I couldn’t give up potato chips.




Home made, no comparison.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 8, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Me, it's chicken salad


Sunflower seeds all day long, and smoothies and vegetable juices while I'm home.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> The still beating hearts of my enemies.


With a good chianti?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 8, 2019)

deannalw said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Me, it's chicken salad
> ...


Not you!?


----------



## Crixus (Jun 8, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Me, it's chicken salad




That’s respectable. Chicken salad go’s allot of ways when you need it to. Do it on crackers, in a wrap, IN a salad, wrapped in lettuce and so on. For me it’s the Taco. Any direction I leave my house in I can get an awesome taco NOT from Taco Bell.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2019)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The still beating hearts of my enemies.
> ...




Any red will do with beating heart .


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 11, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Me, it's chicken salad


If I said, I'd get banned.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 11, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Me, it's chicken salad




raisin bran cereal with banana and strawberry


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 11, 2019)

konradv said:


> Anything with red sauce.  I think I was Italian in a previous lifetime.




Or the next one if you keep it up !


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’ve been making cucumber tomato and onion salad to support a local farmer.

5 cucumbers 
3 tomatoes
1 onion
$11.50


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You remind me of my Great Uncle from Germany. He had the heart of a Lion...... and a lifetime ban from the Zoo.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 11, 2019)

Lamb, fish, some chicken and beef but not so much. lots of vegetables


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 11, 2019)

Fruit 

Fruit 


And more fruit

Peaches 

Pears

Bananas 

Cherries 

Cantaloupe 

Water.....

Melon!?

Melons

Raspberries 

Blueberries 


Mango

Should avocado be a fruit?

Fish...

Salmon steak 


Clams 

Oysters

Crabs

Flounder 

Crab soup

Oyster stew 

Clam chowder 

New England and Maine 

Lobster bisque 

Soft crab sandwich

And more crab soup 

Did I forget Spaghetti?


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 11, 2019)

Mexican food and Tex Mex.

Though I might as well say hot sauce.  I lived on quite a few bases and some ships in some pretty remote places as well as my share of MREs.  One thing I could always count on is bland food (I was told this was due to making sure the food wasn't allergenic).  Anyways I remember one place where on Burger night you could never find any ketchup or mayonnaise, just sour cream.  And on Mexican night they only had ketchup and mayonnaise. 

But there was always a bottle of Tabasco, and I had my own hot sauce stash.  So that's just what I got in the habit of adding to most everything.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Me, it's chicken salad
> ...


In my chicken salad I add Orecchiettes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and croutons and cheese a ceasar sauce and a little mayo


----------



## Crixus (Jun 14, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


 

Are Orecchiettes noodles? I’ll try those out.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Yes, it's pretty good in a salad


----------



## Mindful (Jun 22, 2019)

Cucumbers.


----------

